# Bug ID



## HaikuWarriors41 (Jun 15, 2007)

These guys colonized my cypress knee almost immediately after the substrate was laid down and water feature turned on. About springtail sized, but dark grey, and they scoot around in a way completely distinct from the springs. Any ideas? Thanks.

























(I'm pretty sure that's the bug, just super washed out from the flash.)


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

They look like just another variety of springtails. Here is one I got called Silver Springtails, which don't move around like my other springtails either, do yours look similar to mine?


----------



## HaikuWarriors41 (Jun 15, 2007)

I'd forgotten about it until you mentioned it, but when I was first poking around to try and figure out what they were, I thought I had noticed some definite springing action, but was quite certain that they weren't the springs I'd seeded. They look rather similar - I'm thinking another springtail variety is a good guess. Wonder where they came from? Thanks!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

These springs seem to find it into every tank I have, without me having seeded it. They are also the only variety that seems to survive on the long run within the tanks, for me atleast. They don't really spring and jump as much as some of my other varieties, but they are definitely springtails. A temperate species I believe.


----------



## Afemoralis (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi,

One thing to keep in mind is that Collembola is really quite diverse- though most are small enough that we don't notice many differences easily. Check out http://www.collembola.org/ for some spectacular images, and a key if you wish to figure out just who you've got in your tank (well, at least to family).

Cheers,

Afemoralis


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Mike,
where did you get those? are they bigger than tropical springtails?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

They're smaller and stay on the surface more often, got them from Aaron, should have some for you in like a month? maybe sooner.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet, i will give you some bromeliad pups.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I've got little black springtails (native) that have gotten into my tanks that do jump, then I've got some silvers that don't jump, and between all my springtail types its amazing to see how differently some of them move! And while they are all generally called springtails, not all spring... that confused me at first when I was trying to ID my silver springs (that don't spring). Much like Poison Dart Frogs that are neither colorful nor really all that toxic, much less used on darts :roll:


----------

